# paracord on dankung



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I saw a video showing how to wrap a dankung in paracord but now that I want to do it I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone have info or a link? I know.....it's not rocket surgery!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This might help too... http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/wrap/index.html


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> This might help too... http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/wrap/index.html


That is what I have used to wrap my Dankung, it now looks better than ever !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have wrapped like that with para cord..But I gutted the inside & used just the shell of the paracord...

Gave me any way a much better flat wrapped handle....~AKAOldmiser


----------

